# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  Ball Python Muscle Spasm Help?

## Panamajackk

Hey, I need some advice with my ball python; it's a baby Mojave. Today when I tried to pick her up she had a sort of isolated muscle spasm away from my touch. It wasn't like a normal jerk-back that snakes sometimes do, it was like her muscle "jumped"... Like a really over-exaggerated, isolated twitch. This is the first time she has ever done this. Her temperature and humidity is in the range it should be, and she's eating regularly; Besides the twitching when you touch her, she is acting normal. I have six ball pythons ranging from 4 months to 4 years and have never seen anything like this before. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what is going on and what I can do about it. Thanks!

----------


## loonunit

Twitching away right where you touch them is pretty normal. Sometimes mine do it, sometimes they don't--maybe the temperature of my fingers has something to do with it? Or maybe they just don't feel like being handled some days. Sometimes I'm a meanie and I "tickle" them, so I can watch the twitch move up and down their bellies.

But you said "spasm", which sounds more severe. And you said you have several bps, and you've never seen this before... I don't suppose you could take a quick video of it?

----------


## Panamajackk

Well i went back to try and tape it ten minutes after it happened and she did not do it again. Today was feeding day, so when i put her in the bin i feed her in she snapped and everything and anything she saw. She struck five times before i could even put the mouse in there. She was acting sort of in the same manner that all of her actions were amplified. i think it has something to do with her excitement level, like she has ADD or something

----------


## dragonboy4578

> Well i went back to try and tape it ten minutes after it happened and she did not do it again. Today was feeding day, so when i put her in the bin i feed her in she snapped and everything and anything she saw. She struck five times before i could even put the mouse in there. She was acting sort of in the same manner that all of her actions were amplified. i think it has something to do with her excitement level, like she has ADD or something


I love it ADD!!! Ha

----------


## DZ Reptiles

> Well i went back to try and tape it ten minutes after it happened and she did not do it again. Today was feeding day, so when i put her in the bin i feed her in she snapped and everything and anything she saw. She struck five times before i could even put the mouse in there. She was acting sort of in the same manner that all of her actions were amplified. i think it has something to do with her excitement level, like she has ADD or something


Lol!

----------


## blackcrystal22

How long have you had this little girl?

If she's eating, I doubt it's stress. Could just be an odd mood swing because she's hungry.
Try upping her food size a little if she's that overenthusiastic about eating.

If you have only had her for a little while, is she quarantined properly?

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Its common for them to do it.

Wait till a nice big strong girl gets you. My girls will smash my fingers to the top of the rack shelf and hit it hard when i touch them at times.

----------


## Monster Dodge

Is it possible she was sleeping and you managed to scare the crap out of her? :Very Happy:  When ever I would pick up my previous snakes I would usually let it be known I was there....

----------


## ace_singapore

> Well i went back to try and tape it ten minutes after it happened and she did not do it again. Today was feeding day, so when i put her in the bin i feed her in she snapped and everything and anything she saw. She struck five times before i could even put the mouse in there. She was acting sort of in the same manner that all of her actions were amplified. i think it has something to do with her excitement level, like she has ADD or something


Are you sure she isn't on coke or anything?   :Very Happy:

----------


## kasmiraross

ring a vet an ask them to be on the safe side :Snake:

----------


## darkbloodwyvern

Sometimes my snakes get "pms" and get extra twitchy.  But maybe call the vet, just in case?

----------


## miechBIG

Is there an update on what happened here? My female BP does it when I introduce the male almost every time.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Is there an update on what happened here? My female BP does it when I introduce the male almost every time.


Psst...if there was an update, it probably would have occurred sometime in 2011, when this thread was written.

It's a different thing & quite normal for snakes to twitch some at the touch of another snake.

----------

